# Why is the 16 gauge not a popular shotgun?



## Palmetto Sharpshooter (Oct 3, 2007)

I like the 16 gauge shotgun. I think 16 gauge is a good round. I can't find them for sale in any of the gunstores except for a few online. I was wondering why the 16 gauge isn't a popular shotgun.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

Its not as popular anymore but they were extremely popular back in the day. They are versatile and a great upland gun. A good reason they failed is because they werent made for 3 inch shells, and they still arent offered with a 3 inch chamber to the best of my knowledge. A 20 gauge 3 inch can carry the same payload as a 16 2 and 3/4.
Another reason may be that the 16 gauge was never given its own class in trap and skeet competition. It was in the same class as the 12 Ga. Unlike the 20 Ga. and even the 28 Ga.
Great guns though and I really enjoy my older Remington 16 gauge.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I think it's much about what SnipersPride said and only have to add they're not popular because they shoot purple shells! Red hulls, Black hulls, Brown hulls, those are a hunters shells, but Purple? Who's idea was it to make the shells Purple?

Of course I'm joking. The advent of the 3" shell was the death-blow to the 16ga.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

They are just the black sheep. I would suggest that back in the days when only 2 3/4 in 12 ga shells were available performance of the 16 was so close to the 12 with probably a little less recoil that it made a good all purpose round. When the 12 ga boosted it's performance with the 3" the 16 lost some ground and when the 20 ga came out in 3" it lost some more on the other end. It likely patterns better than the 3" 20 ga due to less shot stringing. That and the purple shells!!!!!!


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

A couple years ago I had to special order my 16ga 870 express from walmart. I have never shot purple shells out of my gun.


----------

